#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  USIT Delhi btech admission 2014,cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*University School of Information Technology Delhi, Guru Govind Singh Indraprasth University*



*YEAR OF ESTABLISHMENT :* 1999

*Affiliation :* GGSIPU

*Mode of Admission :* GGSIPU CET

*CONNECTIVITY:
*
*Nearest Airport :* Indira Gandhi International Airport, Delhi
*Distance from Airport :* 14km
*Nearest Railway Station :* New Delhi Railway Station
*Distance from Railway Station :* 28.3km


*RANKING :
*
Rank among IPU colleges : 1


*COURSES OFFERED :*
Electronics & Communication Engineering (4-yr B. Tech+ 2-yr M.Tech) (Dual Degree)Computer Engineering  (4-yr B. Tech+ 2-yr M.Tech) (Dual Degree)Information Technology  (4-yr B. Tech+ 2-yr M.Tech) (Dual Degree)*
Cutoff for 2013-2014:

*First round cutoff was 30706.


*FEE STRUCTURE :

*Tuition Fee (Per Annum).............................................................................................5,000
Academic Fee (Per Annum)......................................................................................32,000
University’s Charges (Per Annum).............................................................................10,000
University’s Alumni Association Fund (One Time Non – refundable Payment).................1,000
Security Deposit (one time payment at the time of Admission – Refundable)...................5,000
Total Fee Payable....................................................................................................53,000


*PLACEMENTS 2013:

*Top recruiters are:
Indus Valley Partners(India) Pvt. LtdTCSThoughtworksNewgenCventCSCIntelligrapeRevalInfogainImpetusNagarroVinsolSafe NetMedia AgilityBlackrockTexasAeon HewittThoroGoodSimply Learnt (For Training)CMC(For Training)DRDO(For Training)Xperia Technology Pvt Ltd. (For Training)NISCAIR (For Training)High Technology Solutions (For Training)NIIT Limited (For Training )NetCracker Technology Corp., a subsidiary of NEC CorporationInox AppsSamsung India ElectronicsIBMMotherson Sumi Infotech and Design LtdNucleus SoftwareInfopro World WideM/S Adobe Systems India Private Limited*
Facilities :*
CampusHostelLibrary*
ADDRESS :* 

USICT, Sector-16 C, Dwarka, New Delhi-110078.





  Similar Threads: Delhi Technical Campus, Bahadurgarh  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: IIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, fee, placements, hostel & campus facilities DTU Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities USIT Delhi btech admission 2013,cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

